# Sticky  Say hi :)



## wka

I've noticed very happily increased posting on the Greece forum lately - including some new faces 

I thought I'd just start a little intro thread, anyone who wants to say a little about themselves it would be nice to get to know each other a little better. So pitch in if you like. I'll start:

I'm American, married to a Greek (he's a teacher), and we live in Thrace which as you know is in the far northeastern corner of Greece. It's actually one of the most beautiful areas of Greece - which I did not expect when we came here. After living in the Cyclades for about 16 months and before that in Athens for about a year, I thought southern Greece was the "way to go." I've been really pleasantly surprised by the pace of life and the folks up here in northern Greece. The food is amazing, prices are significantly below southern Greece levels, and people are so so nice! When we first moved here, I couldn't believe it: people everywhere laughing and smiling! People we didn't know on city streets talking to us! After Athens and the islands where I didn't get a lot of smiles, it feels very warm and welcoming here. 

We were planning to stay here for the long term. Now we're not so sure... with some of the recent changes, it's becoming more difficult to plan for our future. But we have at least a few more years here before we consider if we'll move (either somewhere in Europe, or back to the US). I sincerely hope we stay; it will come down to a financial decision though, in the end.

I think it would be fun if we could get to know each other a little better around here... thanks in advance to anyone who posts


----------



## backpacker44

I'm new!!

Wka great to hear your story! Would love to hear more!

I'm 23 years old and began traveling to Greece 4 years ago. I met a man close to my age named Kosta and we've been best friends since. I go back twice a year for extended visits and absolutely love it. I always stay in Athens- only twice gone to the islands. Once I missed Greece so bad, I flew there for the weekend. Which is a long way to go (I'm from Vancouver Canada) but I couldn't get more time off. 

My parents have both passed away, and I have nothing keeping me here, so I'm moving to Greece. I was getting very nervous about it because of the difficulties but I've decided that if it works out, it will be great. If not, I will rebuild my life here. I don't think I could be happier to be leaving this country and heading to the place where my heart belongs...


----------



## wka

BP44 - welcome to the forum  I think it is easy to get overwhelmed by all the paperwork and bureaucracy but if it's your dream you WILL find a way to make it happen. I decided I wanted to live in Greece when I was 14 or so (based on reading some silly books, of course)... but I didn't even actually make it to Greece on a visit til I was 18 haha. I did something similar to you- took trips as long as I could get time off (or afford!) until I married the love of my life and got to stay  It was ALL worth it. 

Because of your age, I just thought maybe you could look into coming over as a student. There are a number of college (and non) programs that run here that accept N. American students and some even provide scholarships, housing, food, etc. Some of them are broad based, others just do Greek language, but it's a legit way to get a longer term visa (1-2 years) and it can lead to other things. Just something I thought of because to be honest, that's how I started. I had a student visa for 8 months the second time I came to Greece (first time was just for 6 weeks when I was 18 but that time I was a student too, in fact).


----------



## Akay

I am relatively new, have joined a few months ago but I wasn't that active (so far!). I have put that I'm from the UK, even though only my husband is (sometimes I make an inquiry on his behalf). I am from Serbia, where we live at the moment. 
I've lived in Thessaloniki for several years, studying and working. Since I graduated Greek philology and worked as an interpreter, I'm pretty comfortable with the language, maybe even more than with English.
Greece is the inseperable part of my life and my personality, I have friends and family there (mostly Northern Greece - Macedonia and Thrace) and I just can't stand being away from it for a long time!
My husband and I were thinking of moving there, but with the situation now we're not so sure... still it is an open option for us, because even though I have a good job now, my heart is there...


----------



## wka

Hi Akay, hope to see you posting around more.  I can understand your reluctance to move in this climate but I'm sure some day you'll get the chance to do it. It sounds like we have a pretty similar story actually.


----------



## Rainbow234

Hi everyone!
I' ve recently found this nice forum for Greek expats and welcome the idea of briefly introducing ourselves. I am currently not living in Greece but in Bulgaria where I come from. My husband is non-Greek and has been living in Greece for the past 8 years and I've been visiting him every few months there. I like the culture and architecture of the country, but I'm really worried abt the difficult economic situation it has been in for the past year or so (actually years). This is the main reason I'm still hesitating whether to move to Greece at all. Actually, if I move, it would be to be together with my husband and also because I hope he can get a EU family member card (which I know takes more than 6 months to be issued or may even take a year). I still have a few more months to decide, as I got a job here in Bulgaria and feel it's too risky to quit and go to Greece where I might not find anything (I am a teacher of English). I am trying to study Greek, which I know is vital if I want to stand some chances of getting a job in Greece. 
So that's pretty much it. I've been reading all the posts on the forum and have found some useful info for expats-wannabes, so keep up the good work, you're really very helpful!


----------



## EriEli

I kinda already did this on another post..but I hadn't read this yet. Great idea wka!

I have a similar story to wka. I first came to greece as a student in 2000. I stayed for a semester and couldn't shake the feeling I had to come back when it was over...so I did just that, but came for 1 and 1/2 years instead. I transferred to a Greek American university (Deree) and continued to transfer credits home to my home university. I graduated in the US finally (took me five years total) and by that time was spending christmas breaks, spring breaks...shoot, I even flew over for friend's namedays when I could swing it. Having a serious boyfriend for 4 yrs helped a lot, but my love for the greek way of life is ultimately what hooked me. It just got under my skin in a way that made it impossible for me to be fully happy anywhere else. (I know I am preaching to the choir on this forum - but few people in my life actually "get" that...and it seems that it's a huge part of all of our stories.

I decided to further my education in Italy in 2004 and got accepted to design school. Though I studied, worked and lived in Italy for 4 full years...I still spent every summer, break and long weekend in Athens...as much as I could. I eventually met my current fiance in 2007 and the rest is sort of history. I left my job in Milan to spend as much time as possible with him in Greece...which meant moving home to the US for 3 month stints at a time, to stay legal in the EU on the tourist visa. He asked me to marry him this summer and now we are planning the wedding of our dreams. (courthouse first...this winter, church wedding in 2013).

He is a firefighter in the first station in downtown Athens (behind syntagma) and works a lot, its been a scary time. I am a designer (graphic and interior) and have been successfully freelancing since 2008. He grew up on a farm outside of Nafpaktos and I am from Portland, Oregon, but definitely a city girl. We live in Nea Smyrni now...though have talked about moving to the "village" one day. We are ridiculously happy and excited about the next step. I'll be back in Greece for good in Jan 2012.

That's us. Fun to share  thanks for reading.


----------



## wka

Welcome EriEli - it's good to "meet" you! The area around Nafpaktos is SO beautiful... you are lucky! I grew up on a farm in the US and my Greek husband is a city boy so we are the opposite. Once you get your permit it will be nice not to have to buy all those plane tickets... been there, done that! Just be careful or you'll end up like me : I stopped going back to the US as soon as I could legally do so. I just get an email from my aunt yesterday that said "Will we ever see you again?"


----------



## backpacker44

wka said:


> Welcome EriEli - it's good to "meet" you! The area around Nafpaktos is SO beautiful... you are lucky! I grew up on a farm in the US and my Greek husband is a city boy so we are the opposite. Once you get your permit it will be nice not to have to buy all those plane tickets... been there, done that! Just be careful or you'll end up like me : I stopped going back to the US as soon as I could legally do so. I just get an email from my aunt yesterday that said "Will we ever see you again?"


WKA.. My family says the same thing to me, because I keep telling them I am never coming home. The few family members I have keep saying "Will we see you again?" .. Yes, when you fly to Greece to see me. Haha..


----------



## EriEli

wka and backpacker44! 

I certainly can relate. Now that we are preparing for our wedding/talking about starting a family etc...my family is definitely having a harder time relating. They used to think my knowledge of the greek language and my time in Greece was interesting...and at least a great conversation topic. Ha, now they are starting to realize it's a "forever" kinda deal and they all freaked a bit. My Dad (who lives in brazil half the year as it is) refuses to call my goodbye party and goodbye party...so we are calling it a "see you soon party" and my mom has become an internet junkie - trying to learn greek and searching for vacation rentals. She even calls me in the mornings.. "kalimera!" Haha. 

I guess it's a one way road - either you convert the family to greekaphiles or leave them behind. Living with your heart and mind in two places is pretty much impossible.

Backpacker44 - I have heard that there is a HUGE greek community in Vancouver. Have you checked it out much? I have a lot of friends in Greece with relatives and contacts there. And I am always seeing ads for greek pop stars on tour there...Remos, Vandi, Rouvas... the usual suspects. You should definitely try and rub elbows with the Greek community in your city...they might have contacts for you in Athens. You never know. At the very least, you may get to practice your greek some. This is a very hot time to bring up greek politics with anyone...everyone seems to have an opinion...could be a great icebreaker. Just a thought!

Happy Oxi Day ladies!


----------



## osteopam

Hi all,

I am new to the forum but not to Greece. I've lived in the village of Eresos, on ****** since 2004. During that time I have returned to England lane: a few times to work for periods of a few months to a year but am happily back here now. 

I live on my own in a simple village house 4 km back from the madness of the beach and love village life. All is not always good with the locals but everyone "foreign" to the Eressians e.g. Athenians, other Greeks or anyone not from the village, gets the same treatment and mild suspicion. Generally its a great place to live though. I especially love the out of season time here. 

I've just found this forum while googling to try and find a decent wood burning stove in Greece so will post that question seperately.

Lovely to 'meet' you.

Pam x


----------



## wka

Welcome to the forum, Pam! It's great to have you! I can understand the village "dynamic" too. With my Greek husband we lived for a year in a village of 150 people and that was quite... interesting, to say the least! Now we're living in a city and I'm enjoying that too - everything has it's pros and cons for sure.

I've never been to Lesvos and would love to visit someday, I've heard great things about it.


----------



## osteopam

Thanks for the welcome wka. The city must be very interesting! I miss some aspects of city life but as I have family in England I go back there for a fix of that life when I can. 

****** is lovely, and quite diverse from one side of the island - green and tree covered; to the other - volcanic and rugged. Its very popular with bird watchers in the spring as it is gets some fab migratory birds.


----------



## xabiaxica

Hi 

I've 'stuck' this thread so that it doesn't get lost  - great idea wka


I actually live in Spain & have done for 8 years - we very nearly chose Greece, but with 2 kids we decided that a new language at school was enough to deal with, let alone a whole new alphabet too!!

in retrospect they would probably have been fine, in fact the elder of the 2 is now studying Greek at school (her 5th language!)!!! lol!


although we're very happy in Spain we haven't ruled out retirement in Greece - my OH lived on Corfu for a few years in his early 20s - so we might come & beg advice in about 6 years or so (when the youngest finishes school & heads off to uni )


----------



## wka

Xabiachica, thanks for the sticky!

Corfu is wonderful. My husband lived there in his 20s as well - he went to university there, as did most of his friends - so he keeps talking about moving back there. It's sort of a dream ... we're still decades away from doing it but it's fun to talk about! Funny because his roommate at college was from Spain and just moved back to Spain a few days ago after many years here, still one of my husband's best friends, and we keep talking about going to Spain to visit him. (He's been, I haven't.) It would be in Saragossa


----------



## xabiaxica

wka said:


> Xabiachica, thanks for the sticky!
> 
> Corfu is wonderful. My husband lived there in his 20s as well - he went to university there, as did most of his friends - so he keeps talking about moving back there. It's sort of a dream ... we're still decades away from doing it but it's fun to talk about! Funny because his roommate at college was from Spain and just moved back to Spain a few days ago after many years here, still one of my husband's best friends, and we keep talking about going to Spain to visit him. (He's been, I haven't.) It would be in Saragossa


my elder daughter has been told that there is to be an 'official end of obligatory school' trip in the spring - maybe a cruise to/around Italy maybe a cruise to/around the Greek islands

I know which I'd choose - but I'm trying to persuade her to vote & persuade her classmates to vote for Italy  - I want us to 'do' the Greek islands in the summer as a family


----------



## Shawna

*Hi*

Hi WKA,
It was so nice to hear your story. I am also an American married to a Greek and love it here. If you should make it down to the Peloponnese - Nafplio area send me an e-mail and we can meet up for a coffee.

All the best to you,

Shawna




wka said:


> I've noticed very happily increased posting on the Greece forum lately - including some new faces
> 
> I thought I'd just start a little intro thread, anyone who wants to say a little about themselves it would be nice to get to know each other a little better. So pitch in if you like. I'll start:
> 
> I'm American, married to a Greek (he's a teacher), and we live in Thrace which as you know is in the far northeastern corner of Greece. It's actually one of the most beautiful areas of Greece - which I did not expect when we came here. After living in the Cyclades for about 16 months and before that in Athens for about a year, I thought southern Greece was the "way to go." I've been really pleasantly surprised by the pace of life and the folks up here in northern Greece. The food is amazing, prices are significantly below southern Greece levels, and people are so so nice! When we first moved here, I couldn't believe it: people everywhere laughing and smiling! People we didn't know on city streets talking to us! After Athens and the islands where I didn't get a lot of smiles, it feels very warm and welcoming here.
> 
> We were planning to stay here for the long term. Now we're not so sure... with some of the recent changes, it's becoming more difficult to plan for our future. But we have at least a few more years here before we consider if we'll move (either somewhere in Europe, or back to the US). I sincerely hope we stay; it will come down to a financial decision though, in the end.
> 
> I think it would be fun if we could get to know each other a little better around here... thanks in advance to anyone who posts


----------



## wka

Hi Shawna,

Ahhh Nafplio!! Such a lovely town! My work takes me through Nafplio regularly, and it's always so much fun to go there. I always leave at least a kilo heavier... all that darn gelato of course. I think there are a few other members living in Nafplio on here too.


----------



## curly1976

*hi guys! *

I'm so glad that I found this thread and that there are others out there who love Greece as much as I do! I'm Greek-American and I moved here about 5 years ago..I always wanted to come and live here and even though I really, really miss my family and friends in NY I have never regretted the decision I made. 

EriEli it's the same with my family back in NY...my mom was born in Andros and moved to NY when she was 9, and when I visit during Christmas she keeps trying to persuade me to move back and I try to persuade here to move to Andros instead.. how can anyone choose NY over a beautiful greek island anyway! lol....


----------



## messinia

*new friends*



wka said:


> I've noticed very happily increased posting on the Greece forum lately - including some new faces
> 
> I thought I'd just start a little intro thread, anyone who wants to say a little about themselves it would be nice to get to know each other a little better. So pitch in if you like. I'll start:
> 
> I'm American, married to a Greek (he's a teacher), and we live in Thrace which as you know is in the far northeastern corner of Greece. It's actually one of the most beautiful areas of Greece - which I did not expect when we came here. After living in the Cyclades for about 16 months and before that in Athens for about a year, I thought southern Greece was the "way to go." I've been really pleasantly surprised by the pace of life and the folks up here in northern Greece. The food is amazing, prices are significantly below southern Greece levels, and people are so so nice! When we first moved here, I couldn't believe it: people everywhere laughing and smiling! People we didn't know on city streets talking to us! After Athens and the islands where I didn't get a lot of smiles, it feels very warm and welcoming here.
> 
> We were planning to stay here for the long term. Now we're not so sure... with some of the recent changes, it's becoming more difficult to plan for our future. But we have at least a few more years here before we consider if we'll move (either somewhere in Europe, or back to the US). I sincerely hope we stay; it will come down to a financial decision though, in the end.
> 
> I think it would be fun if we could get to know each other a little better around here... thanks in advance to anyone who posts


Hi this is a good idea 
we live part time in Greece and part time in England where one of us is still working for another year
we have a litle place in Peleponese near ancient messini
interests include traveling snorkelling and fishing
anyone out there with similar interests like to say hello
look forward to the flood of replies


----------



## wka

Hi Curly! Welcome to the forum! Greek-American from NY? I have so many fun memories of hanging out in NYC with my Greek-American friends from college at Athens Cafe and Vyzantio in Astoria (plus tons of other places that changed their name every year!). I used to shop at the Greek grocery stores too - Titan and another whose name I forgot. 

Messenia - welcome to you too! I love that area (Ancient Messini) - so beautiful and SO HOT in the summer (OMG!) - I go there most summers around the end of July and it gets brutal


----------



## osteopam

Hi Messinia, 
I only discovered snorkelling this year as I'm a bit of a scaredy cat in the water but I love it now and have bought a wet suit too so still occasionally going in the sea!

Pam x


----------



## **Joanna**

Hello all!
I am part Greek and part British and have been living in Athens again for the past couple of years. I am still (re) discovering this wonderful city and luckily working with non- Greeks get to share the gems.
What a great idea to have introductions 
Joanna


----------



## wka

Hi Joanna and welcome to the forum! This is a great time of year to be in Athens


----------



## nikoslive

Hello from a Greek expatriate lining in the Netherlands 

I wish you all the best in Greece!


----------



## gitsadr

i found the site today and join. im from halkidiki and 30 years old. in my new years goals one was that i must help others with what i can do best.. talk for greek things. and the other is to find a job that want little time and pay little and to be able to do it from my home lol. first goal almost done. second?? i hope i win the lottary... hahaha nice to meet people.


----------



## WeStartToDrift

Hello! My name is Evan, and my girlfriend and I are looking into living in Greece next Fall/Winter/Spring. I travelled through Greece two years ago and have been dying to return. We both have recently completed our undergraduate degrees, and are excited to spend the next year or so travelling before locking down and pursuing our graduate studies. I suppose you all should prepare for a barrage of seemingly senseless questions!


----------



## wka

Welcome to the board Evan! Are you planning to travel around Greece for a year, or are you looking to pick a spot and settle in?


----------



## Sikinos Lady

*Giasass*

Hi wka, just joined the forum about 1 hr ago! Looking forward to some good chats. We bought a 300 year old house in Sikinos, Cyclades about 10 years ago and slowly renovated it. My husband retired from the fire service (early) 2 years ago and I took early (very!) retirement April 2011. Last year we spent 6 months on the island and loved every minute. Returning end March. Have got lots of stories and experiences that hopefully I can share with people, firstly though I've just posted a note re scorpions which I hope someone can help me with


----------



## wka

SikinosLady, how wonderful to have you! I was your neighbor until July. We lived in Folegandros until the end of the last school year! We visited Sikinos and absolutely LOVED it. To me it is what Folegandros probably was 20 years ago, right before tourism exploded on the island and, in many ways, spoiled it for its own inhabitants. We have friends who worked on Sikinos (teachers) and have heard lots about the island (like how the school has 15 teachers and something like 7 students...). 

I haven't seen your scorpion post but I never saw a scorpion in Folegandros, just those awful skolopetres (millipedes, I suppose, or maybe centipedes, not sure, but poisonous!!).


----------



## Sikinos Lady

How spooky !! We have lots of teacher friends as well, and you're quite right re student vs teacher ratio . . . easy job !! lol


----------



## Rhodes Celebrant

*Hello*

Hello everyone

Just wanted to introduce mysef. I am married to a Greek man and we live in Rhodes. We have moved around Greece quite a lot - living in Athens, Korinthos and Corfu - and have spent time in many other beautiful places, islands and mainland.

We have always loved Rhodes and although we have our issues with island life (!) and have threatened to leave many times, we always seems to come back.

Like you WKA, we are very fond of the "real" Greek people and miss the friendliness and lifestyle of the northern provinces - this is not an insult to the islands, just that they are so tourist orientated that they have lost some of their charm for us.

The economic crisis has not bypassed us here but we still think that we have a good quality of life in Greece and the thought of having to go back to the UK or elsewhere (for work) is frightening! Euro or Drachma, we'll stick it out to the end!


----------



## Gerkin

Im English, with Polish girlfriend, 

We worked together for many years all over europe as keepers for different ZooCollections which eventually resulted in a house full of Birds.

The Internet being as it is a Greek friend was made, who explained to me the eco related issues with Fires & native animals being shot, so after 2yrs of planning, numerous visits with Gov officials, we shipped our collection of 40+ birds of prey here to make an educational project for schools.

We have been in Athens since December 2010 and have never regretted it!

One thing i will say thou... 
Things could have been a lot harder if it were not the awesome greek guy that is my closest friend now!


----------



## wka

welcome Gerkin, wow, what a wonderful project you've undertaken! I recently visited the bird preserve in the Dadia Forest (Evros River), and I left feeling like a new person. Living in the city we have allowed ourselves to become so separated from nature. I hope you make yourself at home here on the board! Looking forward to learning more!


----------



## Gerkin

wka said:


> I recently visited the bird preserve in the Dadia Forest (Evros River), and I left feeling like a new person


Its on my "TO GO" map list.. 

Google Images just doesn't do greece any justice!


----------



## Chrisles

Welcome Gerkin,

What a great project. Have you been to Tilos? It's a small island near Rhodes. The locals (about 300) have voted to ban shooting any birds and develop the island for eco tourism. We saw eagles and a rare falcon while we were there.This was a few years ago, but it's to be hoped they've not changed this policy.

Cheers Chrisles


----------



## MaidenScotland

Chrisles said:


> Welcome Gerkin,
> 
> What a great project. Have you been to Tilos? It's a small island near Rhodes. The locals (about 300) have voted to ban shooting any birds and develop the island for eco tourism. We saw eagles and a rare falcon while we were there.This was a few years ago, but it's to be hoped they've not changed this policy.
> 
> Cheers Chrisles




Nice on... shows how well the forum works by passing on information like this.

I will try and get there if I ever get back to Rhodes.


----------



## postman expat

hi all, im new to the whole forum thingy so hope im doing it right, have been travelling bg in my old postie van for the last twelve months and loving the freedom, im heading to rhodos via turkey in may to do some helpex work, have full compliment of building tools on board and am looking for work for food(and use of a loo ) and or paid work..pocet,fuel money.. cant wait to be back on the road..... x


----------



## wka

Welcome to the board, Postman!


----------



## postman expat

wka said:


> Welcome to the board, Postman!


thankyou! looks good here!


----------



## postman expat

not sure if here is the place to ask but here goes. i am currently in bulgaria about to head for rhodos via western turkey in may....i am going to register my van into the bulgarian system, will this cover me for travel in turkey and greece? also to get around greek import tax, can i leave the country for a while and then re-enter for a further six months? i have heard so many conflicting reports it seems a minefield...whatever happened to freedom of movement? thanks in advance.


----------



## Carthy

Hi ya,
Just joined the forum, my girlfriend and I love Greece and are getting married in Lindos Rhodes in September, got a whole four weeks on the island.
Were hoping next year to make it a permanent move, don't know how the financial situation in Greece will affect this? Hoping to try and make some contacts while were over there. My girlfriend is a lot more out going than me, so working the summer in tourism wouldn't be a problem for her. I'm hoping to find something in my trade, Air Conditioning repairs. So you'll probably see me around asking dozens of stupid questions! lol
All the best
Rich


----------



## wka

Hi Rich, welcome to the forum and don't be shy with your questions - we love to help! Rhodes sounds lovely, several of our members live there. My husband recently suggested we move there (he has a standing job offer there but the expense of living there is holding us back). There are much cheaper parts of Greece than Rhodes, as it turns out. Good luck with the summer job search!


----------



## Carthy

wka said:


> Hi Rich, welcome to the forum and don't be shy with your questions - we love to help! Rhodes sounds lovely, several of our members live there. My husband recently suggested we move there (he has a standing job offer there but the expense of living there is holding us back). There are much cheaper parts of Greece than Rhodes, as it turns out. Good luck with the summer job search!


Thanks for the reply and making me feel welcome. I'm going to have a good search around the forum before I ask to many questions cause I'm sure a lot have already been answered. 
Guess are biggest concern at the moment is the economy as it appears on the news, is unemployment sky high? But that's not for here, thanks again for the hello and I'm sure we'll speak soon.
All the best to you and yours,
Rich


----------



## kassandra

Geia everyone 

I'm pretty much new, though had my eye on the forum for a while since I have a passion for everything Greek and have verrryyy much wanted to live there pretty much since my first visit! My boyfriend (Xristos) is Greek through'n'through and through him and another friend I have quite a network of friends in Athens, Thessaloniki and Halkidiki. In my latest visits I must admit I feel even a bit like a local - going to no-tourist "secret" hotspots of amazing beaches, great bars and even once joining my friends in a protest/eventual riot. I've been all over Greece (about 7-8 visits now in the last two years) sometimes for months at a time! I'm a student at the moment but am still wishing to move to one of Xristos' other homes in Greece - preferably either his mountain home in Polygyros/Chalkidiki area or the Athens apartment in Glyfada.

Maybe if I get my way I too will be expating properly to this beautiful and amazing country!

Kassandra


----------



## wka

Welcome kassandra! It sounds like you are really passionate about Greece! I hope you can make your dream come true and live here. Polygyros is a nice area. See you posting around the forum


----------



## Roderick

Hello All,
The name is Rod, I am English, 54 years old and I love Greece. (Sounds like the opening line at an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting)

I have lived and worked in Greece a few times and I am returning for 6 months to live on the Island of Skyros. I am a qualified English Teacher, a Computer Technician and a qualified ICT Teacher. 
I have been trying to learn Greek for many years but I am more than a little useless, I have lived and worked in Hungary, Russia, Israel, Czech, Albania, France, The former Yugoslavia, Spain and a few other places and my languages are all mixed up. I can start counting in Greek and by the time I get to ten I am speaking Czech. 

After my 6 months in Skyros I hope to find some reason to keep me in Greece so I will be on the lookout for some kind of work come October.


----------



## wka

Welcome to the forum, Rod! Skyros sounds like a lovely island.


----------



## emi0001

*Moving to Thrace*

Hi, 

I am moving to Thrace in the next few months. I will probably be located near Keramoti or the surrounding areas.

I would appreciate any useful information that you have. Especially any information or knowledge on buying a car in Greece.

Many Thanks


----------



## wka

Hi emi0001, first, welcome to the forum, and second, welcome to Thrace (where I live)!! I think I'm the only one on here who lives in Thrace. I have been to Keramoti but we live in Komotini which is a pretty big city to the east, after Xanthi. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about Thrace if I can. As far as a car... well, we bought ours from a car dealer in Thrace but we bought new - not sure if that's what you're interested in. If you're interested in a used car, I know that many forum members have done that - if you start a thread on the main forum page you're sure to get some replies there. Again, welcome!


----------



## emi0001

wka said:


> Hi emi0001, first, welcome to the forum, and second, welcome to Thrace (where I live)!! I think I'm the only one on here who lives in Thrace. I have been to Keramoti but we live in Komotini which is a pretty big city to the east, after Xanthi. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about Thrace if I can. As far as a car... well, we bought ours from a car dealer in Thrace but we bought new - not sure if that's what you're interested in. If you're interested in a used car, I know that many forum members have done that - if you start a thread on the main forum page you're sure to get some replies there. Again, welcome!


Thanks for your reply, I will try what you suggest and start a thread on the main forum.


----------



## Bubs5

emi0001 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I will try what you suggest and start a thread on the main forum.


Hi I am Arita. I have just moved to Heraklion from Cambridge, England 2 wks ago with my hubby, 5 yr old son and nearly 3 yr old daughter. Loving it here so far incl the chaos and 5 hrs coffee drinking sessions and afternoon siestas, quite a change from England. Would love to meet up with any of you speaking English as my Greek is pretty flaky except the odd Giassou!!! So please give me a shout or PM me if anyone fancies a coffee. I am also looking for a good private nursery for my daughter so any info would be most helpful!!!Cheers!


----------



## wka

Welcome Bubs5! Enjoy those coffees  and the lovely weather in Heraklion! Hope to see you posting around on the board


----------



## gonesimera

Hi everyone, I have been living in Athens for 2 years now with my Girlfriend, Just signed up here, still trying to learn Greek, and looking for employment.

Looking for English speaking people in the central Athens area for a chat some time.


----------



## wka

Hi gonesimera, welcome to the forum!


----------



## sasaD

Hello to all, 
im new one here ... just find this place ... amazing ... I'm addicted to Greece ... first i have read a lot of things here ... Thinking to move to Athens for long time!!! For now i visited only for holidays but always thinking how will be nice to live there.... 
Cu 
Sasa


----------



## wka

Welcome to the forum, Sasa! I hope to see you posting around the forums


----------



## sasaD

Efxaristo wka, i will for sure ... My hart is there in Greece ... Hope ill find way to come there


----------



## littlemissdebbie

*Moved to Spetses*

I'm a freelance writer and moved to Spetses last September. Really enjoying life in the sunshine and no regrets about moving whatsoever.


----------



## wka

Welcome Littlemissdebbie! Good to hear that you're enjoying life in Spetses... I've never been there but of course having read The Magus I have a very romanticized idea of what it's like  Jump in to the forum


----------



## ratzakli

Hi everyone

Is there anyone from Kefalonia on the site? I am starting to make plans for moving there when I finally retire in 6 years. (Not exactly an impetuous type, am I? lol)

I'm sure I'll manage to get some really good information from you all between now and then!

Thanks

Ratzakli


----------



## ratzakli

I meant to say, I'm starting to compile a list of things that will need to be sorted out when I make the move - car registration, house purchase process, tax issues, health insurance, approximate costs of living etc etc. Is there anything like that already available - or shall I just get on with it?

Thanks again

Ratzakli


----------



## Ally788

*Hi!*

Hello! I'm Allison, and I'm a Canadian living in Athens. I came to Greece about six months ago for an extended vacation with my Greek husband to visit his family and friends. Recently I was offered a job here, and my husband I have decided to stay! 

I haven't made a lot of expat friends in Greece; I haven't really known where to begin, but this forum seems like a great place to start. I'd love to meet some new people and I'm always glad to make new friends.


----------



## wka

Welcome Allison! I hope you'll stick around the forum! We have a bunch of members living in Athens, and the rest of the country too


----------



## Ally788

Thanks for the warm welcome, wka! I've been browsing throught the forum and I'm learning a lot of valuable information (much of which can be found in your posts, I might add!).


----------



## Rob Johnson

*Hello from Messinia.*

Thought I should just drop by and briefly introduce myself. My partner Penny and I have lived in Greece since 2004. We have six dogs, three cats and 400 olive trees from which we produce organic olive oil - just from the trees, that is, and not from the dogs and cats.

Besides being a rather reluctant olive farmer, I'm also a writer and I've also been producing a series of short podcasts about what life is really like in Greece from the point of view of a Brit expat - i.e. me. (According to the forum rules, I'm not allowed to give you the link yet .)

Na eista kala.

Rob


----------



## wka

Welcome to the group Rob!


----------



## Rob Johnson

wka said:


> Welcome to the group Rob!


Thank you. Glad to be here.


----------



## kasspav

Hello everyone! My name is Pavlos! Nice to find you!


----------



## sdwjbjb

*Saying hello*

Hello,

I'm Sarah and thinking of moving to Greece. I'm hoping this site will give me lots of info from people who have done this and hopefully steer me in the right direction 

Thanks in advance

Sarah


----------



## bobster112

Hi, My name is Bobbie and im new to the site. Im from London in the UK and living in Perea outside Thessaloniki. I have very much the same story, came here on holidays when i was 16 in Agenia and fell in love with Greece. When i returned to the UK after my holiday i was lucky enough to be travelling to Rome 2 weeks after but could not resist coming back to Greece, so i bought a train ticket from Rome travellled to Brindisi and came back over. Since then i came back many times even left my job in the UK to become a Rep for a few years in Crete, Lesvos and Zante. After thinking i needed to be sensible and move back to the UK for a proper 'job' I met and fell in love with yes you guessed it a Greek! We decided to move back to Greece 3 years ago, first moving to Athens (as i secured a job there) then to Agenia (the Island i first fell in love with and then to Thessaloniki. I liked Thessaloniki very much but the summers too hot so we have just moved outside the City closer to the beach which i love. Would love to get to know some people here possibly from the UK. At the moment i work from home for a UK company. I am male 38 and would love to meet people for coffee etc...


----------



## martinlest

"Hi". I am happy to introduce myself, as suggested. 

I am from the UK and have been teaching English for some 25 years now (I teach music too (western classical), as and when I have pupils). I was teaching for the British Council in Bangkok until just last week (and used to subscribe to the Expat Thai forum), but have given that up in order to move to Greece. Back to Greece, I should say. I lived in Crete for 11 years, but that was in the dim, distant days of the drachma! I shall be in Halkida this time (Evia). I can't wait to get back!!

Have been living abroad since 1990 - several years in India, Sri Lanka, Indonesia, as well as Thailand. It will be good to be in Europe again though, as much as I have enjoyed being in Asia. 

Passionate about computers, wine, music - and flying (as pilot), when I can find the cash to pursue this rather expensive hobby! Flight simulators the rest of the time..

Used to speak pretty fluent Greek, but I guess it'll be a bit less than fluent after all these years. It'll all come back as I stay in Greece, I am sure.

Well, maybe that's enough as an introduction. May meet some new people via this site when I am in Evia?

Martin


----------



## Sparkle1

*A big Hello*

 I am thinking of leaving the UK as I am wanting more from life recently divorced with a 20 year old girl who is also feeling it, any advice from you guys would be great  sparkle




wka said:


> I've noticed very happily increased posting on the Greece forum lately - including some new faces
> 
> I thought I'd just start a little intro thread, anyone who wants to say a little about themselves it would be nice to get to know each other a little better. So pitch in if you like. I'll start:
> 
> I'm American, married to a Greek (he's a teacher), and we live in Thrace which as you know is in the far northeastern corner of Greece. It's actually one of the most beautiful areas of Greece - which I did not expect when we came here. After living in the Cyclades for about 16 months and before that in Athens for about a year, I thought southern Greece was the "way to go." I've been really pleasantly surprised by the pace of life and the folks up here in northern Greece. The food is amazing, prices are significantly below southern Greece levels, and people are so so nice! When we first moved here, I couldn't believe it: people everywhere laughing and smiling! People we didn't know on city streets talking to us! After Athens and the islands where I didn't get a lot of smiles, it feels very warm and welcoming here.
> 
> We were planning to stay here for the long term. Now we're not so sure... with some of the recent changes, it's becoming more difficult to plan for our future. But we have at least a few more years here before we consider if we'll move (either somewhere in Europe, or back to the US). I sincerely hope we stay; it will come down to a financial decision though, in the end.
> 
> I think it would be fun if we could get to know each other a little better around here... thanks in advance to anyone who posts


----------



## kefvmr05

Hi all
Just joined so easing myself in gently, I fell in love with Kefalonia many years ago and eventually built myself a house in 2005 which I have visited many times every year since.
I am now getting nearer to the time when i will spend most of the year there and can't wait.
It is only the financial side of it that has made me wait this long as i wanted to wait untill the time was right.
So i will be dropping into this forum regularly to talk to like minded people.


----------



## weiliya

Hi everybody
going to introduce myself. I'm a new expat from Italy, moved here a month ago for work and will live and work in Athens for the rest of the school year. I find Greece really pleasant so far: great weather, great monuments, great sites, great people, though I only know some 10 words in Greek. I've just started taking Greek classes, hope to be able to do the shopping without having to answer "Sorry, I don't speak Greek". Apparently I look VERY Greek, which makes people in the streets address me in Greek.
Hope to share doubts, advice, questions and maybe answers on this forum. A great Sunday night to all


----------



## pk5555

Hi folks. Yet another 'green newbie' looking for assistance in my idea of moving to Greece early next year (2013). Sold my business in Devon, renting out a cple of properties (which will pay for Greece). I feel it for the Greeks - not there fault - but my god, are they paying! I used to holiday on the Greek isles when I was young but haven't been back for 14 yrs because of my business...now taken early retirement and looking to re-locate. Where?? Never been to Crete but nth west does sound idealistic - yet, should I stay on the mainland where it's cheaper infrastructure? Anyone have a firm 'must go' place? I am totally flexible on areas as long as it's not a blackpool in the sun!


----------



## Guest

wka said:


> I've noticed very happily increased posting on the Greece forum lately - including some new faces
> 
> I thought I'd just start a little intro thread, anyone who wants to say a little about themselves it would be nice to get to know each other a little better. So pitch in if you like. I'll start:
> 
> I'm American, married to a Greek (he's a teacher), and we live in Thrace which as you know is in the far northeastern corner of Greece. It's actually one of the most beautiful areas of Greece - which I did not expect when we came here. After living in the Cyclades for about 16 months and before that in Athens for about a year, I thought southern Greece was the "way to go." I've been really pleasantly surprised by the pace of life and the folks up here in northern Greece. The food is amazing, prices are significantly below southern Greece levels, and people are so so nice! When we first moved here, I couldn't believe it: people everywhere laughing and smiling! People we didn't know on city streets talking to us! After Athens and the islands where I didn't get a lot of smiles, it feels very warm and welcoming here.
> 
> We were planning to stay here for the long term. Now we're not so sure... with some of the recent changes, it's becoming more difficult to plan for our future. But we have at least a few more years here before we consider if we'll move (either somewhere in Europe, or back to the US). I sincerely hope we stay; it will come down to a financial decision though, in the end.
> 
> I think it would be fun if we could get to know each other a little better around here... thanks in advance to anyone who posts


Hi, we are Dave and Donna expat Canadians living in Patras on the Peleponesos. It has been life changing moving here, living a new culture and learning a new language. We are coming into our fourth year and it has been quite a ride dealing with immigration politics as well as the financial crisis, the increase in taxes on the ΔΕΥ bills and the problem of our being viewed as wealthy people from the Americas. We barely make the minimal monthly income required to be here so we are not considered to be well off in our own eyes, lol. At anyrate, we are staying put here in the lower portion of mainland Greece, it is friendly even with the crisis, inexpensive and warm (25C yesterday). We have circles of friends here now and for the first time we are going to participate in Carnivali in the next week or so. I am glad to hear you also are enjoying Greece. Are you missing Kraft Dinner? Lol!


----------



## Guest

Rainbow234 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I' ve recently found this nice forum for Greek expats and welcome the idea of briefly introducing ourselves. I am currently not living in Greece but in Bulgaria where I come from. My husband is non-Greek and has been living in Greece for the past 8 years and I've been visiting him every few months there. I like the culture and architecture of the country, but I'm really worried abt the difficult economic situation it has been in for the past year or so (actually years). This is the main reason I'm still hesitating whether to move to Greece at all. Actually, if I move, it would be to be together with my husband and also because I hope he can get a EU family member card (which I know takes more than 6 months to be issued or may even take a year). I still have a few more months to decide, as I got a job here in Bulgaria and feel it's too risky to quit and go to Greece where I might not find anything (I am a teacher of English). I am trying to study Greek, which I know is vital if I want to stand some chances of getting a job in Greece.
> So that's pretty much it. I've been reading all the posts on the forum and have found some useful info for expats-wannabes, so keep up the good work, you're really very helpful!


Hi, we live in Patras Greece, the work situation here is bad, apartments up for sale everywhere and one third of all the businesses on our street and the nearby streets have gone out of business and closed they're doors. Be careful, in this city it is very difficult to find work, and many are working for only 15€ per day.


----------



## Deb50

Great idea to introduce ourselves, I have recently joined the forum too. I lived in Greece many moons ago when married to a Greek, we later divorced sadly for some pretty horrific reasons BUT I loved the lifestyle. My children have mainly grown up and flown the nest except for one daughter who has a few years to go before she will be off to Uni and I can then decide whether to stay in the UK or spend lots more time back over in Greece. I think I must have been a traveller in a previous life as I find it really difficult to settle here in the UK. Have started practising my Greek again and making avgolemono (I will perfect it one day) which my kids still love and view as a 'comfort' food xx


----------



## concertina

*hello deb 50*



Deb50 said:


> Great idea to introduce ourselves, I have recently joined the forum too. I lived in Greece many moons ago when married to a Greek, we later divorced sadly for some pretty horrific reasons BUT I loved the lifestyle. My children have mainly grown up and flown the nest except for one daughter who has a few years to go before she will be off to Uni and I can then decide whether to stay in the UK or spend lots more time back over in Greece. I think I must have been a traveller in a previous life as I find it really difficult to settle here in the UK. Have started practising my Greek again and making avgolemono (I will perfect it one day) which my kids still love and view as a 'comfort' food xx


just to say yasoo,lm browsing the forum and saw your message and that you are from East Sussex,lm from worthing,now in Athens,been here a long time with my husband who is Greek.We just built a house about 1 and half hours from Athens,that was all pretty stressfull but we are nearly there,trying to get the electricity now,we have not stopped paying out money somewhere.Im glad you still have fond memories of Greece and if you are over here sometime and near here or need information let me know,best wishes, concertina


----------



## Deb50

concertina said:


> just to say yasoo,lm browsing the forum and saw your message and that you are from East Sussex,lm from worthing,now in Athens,been here a long time with my husband who is Greek.We just built a house about 1 and half hours from Athens,that was all pretty stressfull but we are nearly there,trying to get the electricity now,we have not stopped paying out money somewhere.Im glad you still have fond memories of Greece and if you are over here sometime and near here or need information let me know,best wishes, concertina


Yasoo Concertina,
How lovely of you to write to me, that's really sweet. Where are your family origins (Concertina isn't a normal 'British' name lol) Am sure it has been a real hard job building your own place over in Greece but how rewarding !!! What do you do with yourself over there, do you have children? What does your husband do ? Am really interested to hear how things and life is for you over there so please do stay in touch.
For now
Kali Nichta
Deb x


----------



## concertina

Deb50 said:


> Yasoo Concertina,
> How lovely of you to write to me, that's really sweet. Where are your family origins (Concertina isn't a normal 'British' name lol) Am sure it has been a real hard job building your own place over in Greece but how rewarding !!! What do you do with yourself over there, do you have children? What does your husband do ? Am really interested to hear how things and life is for you over there so please do stay in touch.
> For now
> Kali Nichta
> Deb x


yasoo deb50,well to tell you that the house hasnt been rewarding,we are still pulling our hair out 5 years on.Its a beautiful house but it cant be permanant because its too far from my husbands job which is at the airport,its only 1 hour 20 mins from athens near Loutraki and Alepohori.The air is clean and we drink the mountain water,its a stunning place if you are retired so as to stay all the time.And we have reasessed our needs,we will try to sell it and buy just a shack with a bit of garden,I love to potter,I would like to get out of the rat race keep bills down,be a bumpkin basically,ha My husband is into his music,studied for 20 years,non materialistic,I used to teach English privately but thats dried up,I play concertina thats why name is concertina.AS you know Greece has its problems but where doesnt?Greece is a place where you can live as you please on your bit of land,as long as you dont fix foundations for living,you can have a house on wheels,an old aeroplane,train wagons,a boat and no one will bother you if you are out in the countryside.Not so in uk.There seems to be a big movement in The States to break out from The Ratrace,too much stress,and people are not really happy.My children are grown,one in japan and one in uk,l go to uk from time to time but now of course money is a problem.I was born in Brighton,then moved to Shoreham and Worthing.As for cost of living,well we all find ways to keep costs down,as soon as you drive a little out of Athens you find lovely fresh food,sheeps milk, nice eggs and bread and as you know they have lovely open markets for all the veges and fruit.
how is life for you?how are you doing in the uk in these times?So many changes since I left 13 years ago.Yassoo


----------



## Deb50

Hi again Concertina,
That is exactly what I miss about my time in Greece, fresh food, laid back, unmaterialism (if there is such a word lol) Have had a LOT of misfortune over the years and suffer a lot with stress, in an ideal world I would sell all my 'stuff' we have far too much stuff over here in the UK and find a bolthole where I could become an eccentric old english lady !!!. I think we believe we have to have lots of 'stuff' over here to be equal to others but having lived very frugally in Greece and certainly more peacefully I know that's not the case (except for the obvious problems that occurred with my Greek ex-husband which I won't go into on here) Have had a very bad couple of years and certainly need to re-assess before I get much older (I'm 54 BUT a young 54 lol) or I can see myself having a full blown breakdown. The issue tying me to the UK at the minute is my youngest daughter is 14 and just starting her GCSE's then will do her A levels at the same school (in Battle if you know it) so am stuck for four years. Have my little plan/goal/dream in my head though !! x


----------



## concertina

*greece*

good for you deb50,and if I can help you in any way with your plans let me know or you need a break in greece,I can help.Tha thume


----------



## Deb50

Bless you hunny that's really kind of you, yes I certainly do need a break and was trying to sort something but my landlady has decided to increase my rent at the end of my tenancy (beginning of July) which am not prepared to pay so I now have to look for a flat or something here pretty quickly which is going to be yet another pain in the rear end !!! That all needs to be sorted early July but you never know I might be asking if you know anyone that does b and b after then x


----------



## concertina

if our house is not sold,and you want a scenic peaceful place to unwind you could use it,we would just charge a nominal fee for water and revma,stay in touch yassoo


----------



## joer55

I'd just to like to introduce myself. My name is Joe. I'm from England...I've visited Greece many times and am thinking of going to live over there, despite the current difficulties, it is a wonderful country. I'm thinking of possibly settling in Samos, but need to find out more about property there and brush up on my Greek, (which is very basic). 

Efharisto!

Joe.


----------



## concertina

joer55 said:


> I'd just to like to introduce myself. My name is Joe. I'm from England...I've visited Greece many times and am thinking of going to live over there, despite the current difficulties, it is a wonderful country. I'm thinking of possibly settling in Samos, but need to find out more about property there and brush up on my Greek, (which is very basic).
> 
> Efharisto!
> 
> Joe.


hello Joe
just to tell you that I met a couple of guys once at Athens airport waiting for a flight to Gatwick,they had come from Samos,where they lived all the time.They were very happy with their life there,they had early retirement,one had sold his business,a small factory.They didnt buy property,one rented an apartment,and one lived in with a Greek family,no cooking no cleaning,sounds good.That was before the crisis of course,the weather suited them nicely,and the slower pace of life.Perhaps they had some property rented in the UK,to bump up the money.I wish you well with your plans for the future,Yassoo


----------



## joer55

concertina said:


> hello Joe
> just to tell you that I met a couple of guys once at Athens airport waiting for a flight to Gatwick,they had come from Samos,where they lived all the time.They were very happy with their life there,they had early retirement,one had sold his business,a small factory.They didnt buy property,one rented an apartment,and one lived in with a Greek family,no cooking no cleaning,sounds good.That was before the crisis of course,the weather suited them nicely,and the slower pace of life.Perhaps they had some property rented in the UK,to bump up the money.I wish you well with your plans for the future,Yassoo


Thanks for that Concertina..what you describe sounds so relaxing and my current job as a teacher is getting a bit much for me now as I near 60 years young! 

If either your good self or someone you know who speaks Greek fairly well (mine ain't that good) could kindly translate the short radio interview about Halcyon Hills resort on Samos I've posted on the main Greek expat forum, - I'd be in your debt. Just the gist of it would do...What I do next might depend on whether this resort is to be built or not, as discussed in the interview. If you can't, then thanks anyway for the reply and info.

Yassoo.


----------



## markosthetaff

*Introducing Myself*

Afternoon, Kalispera All 

Thought i'd introduce myself, name is Mark, i moved to Kefalonia for the summer from Wales. I got here the middle of May and will be around until October. It's actually my 2nd summer here, love the place! I'm currently working here selling and renting apartments for my partners family which keep's me busy! I'm near Sami (Karavomilos), a wonderful little village, and the people are great 

Anyways gtg! Yassus


----------



## Deb50

Hi Concertina, Just thought I would drop a quick note to see how you are, am sure summer has arrived for you over there now but we are struggling with dodgy weather over here, when its sunny its really windy, when its warm its either dull or raining lol but never mind.
Hope life is good for you both over there
Big Hug 
Deb x


----------



## concertina

Deb50 said:


> Hi Concertina, Just thought I would drop a quick note to see how you are, am sure summer has arrived for you over there now but we are struggling with dodgy weather over here, when its sunny its really windy, when its warm its either dull or raining lol but never mind.
> Hope life is good for you both over there
> Big Hug
> Deb x


hello great to hear from you,how did it go with finding a new home,maybe your landlady pulled back,money grabbing?I view your weather from time to time and its certainly strange these last few years.Its boiling here,but what sweet evenings,we are just this hour back from the country house,doing jobs,we have swifts nesting in the garage and the babies are just coming out sometimes,oh and I saw a shooting star late last evening,and lots of owls around.No buyers for the house so I welcome you here if you are still intending a great escape.There is a problem,no electricity,ah----we had an old house with electricity and we didnt tell them,it should have been cut off,now they found out and stripped even the meter so we have to pay and wait because its a new house.but we can work it out,its the fridge thats the problem.I think you would love the quiet and the swimming.plenty of beds if you bring someone but maybe you want quiet like Shirley Valentine,everyone felt sorry for on her own,they kept talking to her,she was ready to faint with their non stop verbals ha.Big pile of books and swimming,taverna evenings,no talking ha Private message me and I can give you my email,Im pleased to hear from you,take care,Concertina x


----------



## aliland

Hi! - another newbie!
I 'holidayed' in Greece throughout my teens, as my sister had moved there. To be honest, I didn't like it so much - as I dislike sun/sea/sand and really love the Welsh woodlands and green hills. I came out for a while to help my sister with her first child, didn't mind Greece so much in the winter, and Thessaloniki some became a favourite city, but I'm not a city person (hate UK city life too). Just before I left to return to Wales, I met a guy in a bar - I thought it was love at first sight, but declined going back to his place (alcohol impaired judgment) and told him to meet me the next day - he never showed, I was supprised just how upset I got when we hadn't even kissed.
Back to Wales, back to work, a few months passed, and there he was on my door step! 
A fun week together, he left. Back at work I was being offered a promotion when something (uncharacteristicaly) clicked, handed in my notice, backed bag and left my beloved Wales. 
Huge culture shook, not at Greece, so much as city life, employment change (scientist to English teacher) Miss family, and my sister and her family fled resetion and now live in lovely Welsh village.
Some may (and did) say I was stupidly nieve and impulse to give up I life I enjoyed for a foreign man I didn't know.
I have however been blissfully married for ten years. Home is where the hart is! (And a Greek mans hart is where his wife cooks his dinner??)
No regrets - but this month I will finally leave the city (yipyyyyy)


----------



## concertina

*greece*

hello aliland,I enjoyed your true story,it was lovely and lm pleased it all came so right for you.You made me long for England,Whales,the lovely rain that makes the land smell so nice and so green.I long to go to a church service and hear the organ being played.I dont like it here but I also dont like all the violence in the uk,I dont know what Whales is like these days.I will go for one week to the UK in August,lots of things are cheaper there to buy,so I stock up.I wish you a great august,perhaps you are in your husbands cottage.Concertina


----------



## aliland

Actually in Wales right now, having a lovely time in country parks with family- bliss! I will be happy to get back to husband though, and to be fair I think teaching in Greece is probably a lot less stressful than in UK. My nephews are in a wonderful school, but the horror stories from my cousins!
What will you be stocking up on? I'll be heading back in my dads camper this time so I'm having a real stock up - cosmetics, t-bags, ribena, sarsons vinigar, HP sauce, cheader, coffee and as many books as I can. How about you?
Have a great August yourself.


----------



## concertina

*stocking up*

talking of stocking up,have you thought of bringing with you smoke alarms and the small fire blankets you keep next to the cooker,never seen them here,theres 2 types of smoke alarms,1 for flames and 1 for fumes,great life savers and fairly cheap in uk,people here ask me to get them.savlon I swear by,always bring that,face moisturisers from boots and holland and barrett have fantastic offers on vitamins,vit E is a fraction of greek price.They also have carbon monoxide indicators to have in the room for boilers and wood-burners,the rough gloves you put on for the shower in the 1 pound shop,havnt seen here,witch hazel from boots,great for the skin,very calming,the list is endless,I take an empty case,you can certainly stock that camper,kalo taxithi


----------



## aliland

Fantastic idea about the fire alarms! I drove my husband crazy every house we have lived in talking about escape roots in the event, not something he had ever thought about. We are moving to a 2 story with fire, and I consider my natural paranoia as safety, so thanks as I would of gone crazy not finding smoke alarms. I too get a lot of witch hazel, also E45, foundation and shower gell- my husband loves coltar soap. Friends biggest requests are bongella and calpol capsules (suet for Christmas pudd, if I come in winter). I'm going a bit crazy right now as I want everything, but obviously need to budget. This is the first time I've had any chance to bring much at all. Just got text from husband reminding me to get everything I need to turn our new home into Celtic paradise- fortunately he likes it to.


----------



## Hawthorn

*On our way in September*

Christopher and I will be leaving our home on the edge of the Cotwolds in the UK in 44 days time to drive to Stoupa, south of Kalamata on the Mani peninsula where we have leased a house for 15 months. We will be accompanied by Wilfred who is a small black working Cocker spaniel.

This is very much a 'try before you buy' mission, just to make sure we have sussed out all the wrinkles before making a more permanent move. We've been visiting the Peleponnese on holiday since 1989, we were married in Petalidi and it's a place which has called us back time and time again. Now the children are all grown up and settled we are free to have a bit of an adventure so Mani here we come!


----------



## Vasiliskrin

Hello everybody!

Although I am not in Greece right now, I could help anybody with his/her enquiries


----------



## Greek teacher

Hello everyone,
My name is Anastasia.I am a greek language teacher, I live in Greece but also love England (I have several english students learning greek). If you need any information regarding my country,please feel free to ask!
Best wishes
Anastasia


----------



## Sooksana

Hello! My name is Oxana, I am new here and I am trying to find new friends here, to learn some new about Greece. Also am looking for filippino nanny for my children from ladies who are living here in Greece but as I understood I can not create a new topic yet.


----------



## Dimitris_Athens

Hello everyone here


----------



## kanela

Hi! 
My name is Ramona, I am from Roumania and I moved in Greece 8 month ago, more exactly in Larissa. I work in marketing online. I start to get crazy home, I don't have friends. 
Does anyone knows if is existing meetings bettwen foreigns people or organisations, or just let me know how/where did you start to know people, to make friends.
Thank you!


----------



## Spitaki

*Hello from New York to Messinia*



Hello to everyone,

I'm brand new here and am planning a move to Messinia -- near Kalamata, in Kardamyli, Stoupa -- in that area. That where my family is from and I have all of the documentation I've been told I need (by the New York City Greek Consulate). I hope to formalize my Greek citizenship as quickly as I can after I arrive.
I am Greek on both sides of my family.

My 19-year-old cat will be traveling with me, God willing. He's my best buddy & I think he'll love it in Greece.

Warmly to all my fellow expats,
Spitaki


----------



## concertina

*greece*

hi,just to say that I wish you a great move to Greece along with your puss-cat,that, I believe is a very beautiful area and Im sure you will love it there.Happy days to you,best wishes from Concertina


----------



## Spitaki

*With thanks*



concertina said:


> hi,just to say that I wish you a great move to Greece along with your puss-cat,that, I believe is a very beautiful area and Im sure you will love it there.Happy days to you,best wishes from Concertina


How kind of you, Concertina. It is indeed a spectacular area. I've been telling my little buddy all about it -- sprinkling a few Greek words about here and there.
Thanks,
Spitaki


----------



## concertina

*greece*



Spitaki said:


> How kind of you, Concertina. It is indeed a spectacular area. I've been telling my little buddy all about it -- sprinkling a few Greek words about here and there.
> Thanks,
> Spitaki


keep us updated how things go down there,how you find the life etc,perhaps a blog,country matters,that kind of thing,when will you actually arrive there?My husband is Greek if you need any help with official things etc,concertina


----------



## Spitaki

I'm planning to land sometime in March or April. Thanks for the nice offer, I may take you up on that sometime. No doubt his expertise comes in handy.

Very nice to hear from you again,
S


----------



## Spitaki

aliland said:


> Hi! - another newbie!
> ... Back to Wales, back to work, a few months passed, and there he was on my door step!
> A fun week together, he left. Back at work I was being offered a promotion when something (uncharacteristicaly) clicked, handed in my notice, backed bag and left my beloved Wales.
> Huge culture shook, not at Greece, so much as city life, employment change (scientist to English teacher) Miss family, and my sister and her family fled resetion and now live in lovely Welsh village.
> Some may (and did) say I was stupidly nieve and impulse to give up I life I enjoyed for a foreign man I didn't know.
> I have however been blissfully married for ten years. Home is where the hart is! (And a Greek mans hart is where his wife cooks his dinner??)
> No regrets - but this month I will finally leave the city (yipyyyyy)


What a remarkable story, Aliland! And what a lovely outcome! How did you know, or did you really know at the time, that this was kismet? What was that like? (I certainly don't want to inquire too personally, so please forgive if I have -- it's just that your story is like a fairy tale. And how lovely for you.)

Regards,
Spitaki


----------



## lizacska

Hi!
I am liza, and I live in Ioannina. I am German and have lived in Hungary and NZ in the past.
I came to Greece in late spring 2009 to get and idea of the Greek language and culture, since I had made the plan to study Greek and Hungarian the following semester.... At the end of my 3 months stay i met my husband at his cousins wedding, and he asked me to marry him, and since then i live in Greece. We lived in a small village for two years. I love village life, but due to the malicious character of the people in the area where we lived i couldn't bear it, and we moved to Ioannina where we have a little apartment. We are both much happier now. (Though i'd love to move to a village again someday - in a different region though ;-) ) I have two toddlers, who go to nursery school since September and since then finally got some time to get out, explore and meet new (foreign) people (Something that was difficult in the village and with 2 babies...). Let me know if any of you live in the area and would like to meet!


----------



## aliland

Hi, spitaki
To be honest I was never a great believer in fate and fairy tales. I was pretty sure that relationships were the the product of hard work. But from the very first time I laid eyes on my man, I absolutely knew he was for me. Our meeting through to a fantastic fairytale wedding would seem totally unrealistic if it were made into a movie. So don't get me wrong, our marriage is not built on the fairy tale, it is built on love, understanding, and yes - sometimes extremely hard work. I 100% knew it was right - but to be honest, that worried me a little at the start - romance can't last a life time right? Ten years down the track, with all the crap life can throw - the only thing I can say is, we were meant to be together. The only time in my life trusted my gut was for him. It was definitely right.


----------



## Spitaki

Thanks for your response, Aliland. Once I sent off my question, I wondered if I had intruded a little, overstepped my bounds, asking you about your marriage.

Yes, I definitely understand the hard work involved. What particularly intrigued me was your "trusting your gut." I do believe the gut can sometimes be helpful in making decisions.

Wishing you well,
S


----------



## aliland

Its so hard to know what over stepping the bounds are isn't it? However, I would go with a polite enquiry need not be answered. I didn't think you over stepped any bounds, I described something which which might lead those who wanted more information to enquire. 
I do wonder why you ask, are you in a position your self to try something based only on a gut feeling? I'm definitely no expert, but perhaps the following can help a little.
when I first aproched , the man (later to become my husband) our language difference was so far apart, we totally misunderstood each others place in life. I was something of a a geek, and I thought he told be he believed himself to be a cyburg! Something I could totally real ate to. He was however trying to tell me that he was a shy boy, something I would have decided to avoid, thinking of that as a characteristics I would prefer to avoid. 
Previous to meeting this man, I had had a few boyfriends which I gave my all to. Life was not so good for me, and I understood poor judgment was the main culprit. I enforced a year without flirlting, or consideration of men on myself to really get to know to my needs first. From the first second I saw this guy, I felt he was for me. But it was my reluctance to make it too easy that captured his interest.

Once I realized he was was right for me though, I did totally trust myself to follow through. What could I possibly lose? Worst case senenareo your put your career back 2 years! As you say trusting your gut is your main question, if you should, you will know


----------



## DrJon

Hi - just joined the forum. My name's Jonathan, I'm 54 and I've been travelling to Greece since my backpacking days in the late 70s. Our children are more or less grown up now, so my partner and I plan to build a house in Western Messinia - combination of holiday home, workplace (I can do most of my work remotely) and future retirement home. We have found a plot of land and are currently negotiating with the owner on the purchase price. We hope to get started on the build next spring, all being well.
The plot is 4,600 sq m and is currently olive grove and is surrounded by natural wilderness. It is high up on a mountainside overlooking the Ionian sea and wonderfully isolated. No power or water available on site, so we will be looking at off-grid solutions. The local expert reckons there is scope for boring a well - we shall see! If not, then it looks like a rainwater tank. There's a Dutch couple nearby who live there 12 months a year and manage totally on rainwater harvesting, so it seems do-able. Electricity will be solar PVs + batteries - this seems to work for most people nearby, with a backup generator for cloudy winter weeks. Satellite broadband for work - I did a trial run in a friend's house nearby this summer and it worked well.
I suspect once the legalities are sorted out, I will have 101 questions, so I was very glad to find this forum. We have built a house from scratch before in the UK, so we're not scared of the process, but I suspect there will be uniquely Greek hurdles to overcome!
Look forward to getting to know some of you.


----------



## Spitaki

Welcome, DrJon,

Will be moving to Messinia myself in a few months. Kardamyli. About 30-45 minutes east/south along the coast from Kalamata, if you don't know it. Your adventure sounds fascinating and I look forward to hearing all the details. Please keep us informed. Perhaps you, your partner and I can meet up somewhere along the way.

Warm regards and welcome to the group,
S


----------



## DrJon

I know Kardamyli - lovely place. We're building (hopefully!) in Tsapi, on the west coast between Finikounta and Koroni. Assuming all goes well with the land purchase I aim to start a blog, so I will be able to keep in touch with progress
J


----------



## concertina

DrJon said:


> I know Kardamyli - lovely place. We're building (hopefully!) in Tsapi, on the west coast between Finikounta and Koroni. Assuming all goes well with the land purchase I aim to start a blog, so I will be able to keep in touch with progress
> J


hi, just to say your new venture sounds great but building in greece is a difficult thing to do,we just now are finalising a new build house and I could write a book on dos and donts.Lots of new rules since troika appeared,you have to pay all your workmens stamps,the council decide how many stamps depending on the size of the house,the mechanic will make lots of money on your concrete,so keep an eye on that,if you are using concrete,remember this is earth quake land,you must have all the reciepts from the workmen,concrete,bricks etc and for every single bit of labour and they must be official reciepts from the tax office,a reciept book,1 thousand things you should know.I thought you might like to look at---fair companies.com an abandoned stable becomes off grid in spain------its wondwerful,great ideas,you could get some wind power on your hill with a turbine.fair companies have lots of alternative houses to look at.Remember get and keep reciepts even from paint brushes.best wishes concertina


----------



## DrJon

concertina said:


> hi, just to say your new venture sounds great but building in greece is a difficult thing to do,we just now are finalising a new build house and I could write a book on dos and donts.Lots of new rules since troika appeared,you have to pay all your workmens stamps,the council decide how many stamps depending on the size of the house,the mechanic will make lots of money on your concrete,so keep an eye on that,if you are using concrete,remember this is earth quake land,you must have all the reciepts from the workmen,concrete,bricks etc and for every single bit of labour and they must be official reciepts from the tax office,a reciept book,1 thousand things you should know.I thought you might like to look at---fair companies com an abandoned stable becomes off grid in spain------its wondwerful,great ideas,you could get some wind power on your hill with a turbine.fair companies have lots of alternative houses to look at.Remember get and keep reciepts even from paint brushes.best wishes concertina


Thanks very much for the advice and the link. For our build in England we had to keep all receipts for our VAT refund - not always easy when working with builders who prefer cash in hand! I can imagine that it is twice as complicated in Greece. I have engaged a German engineer who has lived in the area for years as project manager. He has built several houses, so hopefully knows the ropes. Nonetheless, I will be keeping a careful eye on it myself as well!


----------



## Blaskyr

Hello all. I'm portuguese, 28 year old customer service professional and I came to Greece without any previous preparation (it was a unique opportunity, so to say). I currently live in a suburb of Athens (Kallithea) and I work next to Tavros. I don't speak a word of Greek (well, only the most basic ones and with an awful accent), which is pretty fine in the job - I work for a international company and the business language is English or Portuguese with my colleagues - but it's a bit of a hardship on the daily routine - not that most of the Greeks in the big shops don't speak English, but I feel a bit bad of not being able to speak the mother tongue of the country that took me so kindly. Other than that, I'm really loving the country and the people, I like my job but I would like very much some guidance on nice things to see and do in Athens (outside the main touristic things). I'm also an inveterate shopper, so any nice recommendations about shopping (clothing, decoration items, fragrances and traditional food and beverages) - not to expensive - will be much appreciated. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Elenh_L

Hello, 

I'm Eleni and I'm Greek. I have lived in Greece all my life so I'm not an expat. I joined your company cause I want to help anyone in any way I can. Foreigners who want to live here, Greek expats..whoever needs help. It will be my great pleasure to offer any help with the language or information about Greece. I'm glad to be in this nice forum


----------



## Katerina81

Hello, my name is Catrina and I am from the UK, although I moved to Greece 16 years ago and have never left and I speak fluent Greek, I am still classed as an expat, I would like to meet other expats and help as much as I can! I live on the island of Paros in the Cyclades islands.


----------



## Leaving_NS

*Hello!*

Hello everyone. My name is Shannon from Nova Scotia, Canada. My husband and I are looking to someday (6-10 years) make the move to Greece. It may seem like a long time away to some, but when you have kids you have to plan in advance!

Our dream is to move and work Greece. He is a cook and I work in real estate so we are hoping these fields will help us find work in Greece. I would enjoy working as a tour guide or in a museum. We would be going with start-up money, that will eventually run out.

Would love to talk to others who have made the move and maybe make some Greek friends!


----------



## AngeloK

Hi, my name is Angelo. I moved to Greece from Chicago. I will be asking a lot of questions here. In turn, I will also try to answer other people's questions to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## demogr

hello to all from Athens


----------



## Yamas

Hi I am a newbie from the UK looking to moving to Crete with my husband and 3 children


----------



## manuka

Hi everyone. I was glad to find this site after searching for advice on buying a plot in Peloppenese. We have been to this area near Koroni 6 times now over 17 years- every year in the last 3 years, and have really found we love it enough to put down some roots. We have been tempted by a casual visit into an agent and starting thinking about buying a plot. We could not afford to dive in and build straight off- so have thought about buying and putting a caravan there for a year or so while funds are gathered. But I expect that might not be allowed. I guess one would have to build within a certain restricted period...maybe just the foundations would suffice and then a rest for a year or two  Anyway, I am an artist and teacher, my partner is an electrical engineer and designs and builds high end audio equipment. we are getting married this year! A new start would be wonderful, but maybe we should forget the plot and just come and stay in Greece for a minimum of 2 months a year and spend the money we earn this way.... It would be a stretch to buy someting at the moment but we don't have a mortgage and are tempted by the idea of having land with a sea view and with permission to build, if not the doing the building as yet! I came home from our last holiday a week ago, not wanting to come home! hence all this busy thinking and research. It is lovely to find this forum and I look forward to reading up on all the advice over the next days.


----------



## aliland

Someone once told me that Greeks have a higher percentage of lawyers in the population than New York. I don't know if its true, but its believable- you really shouldn't contemplate buying any land without one. 
Your long term goals are achievable, right now - property is it at a low, there are fantastic deals on fabulous sites (location/ view) but don't hand over a penny until you consult a Greek lawyer. 2% of the property may be owned by some arssy uncle asking for extortionate money to finish the transaction. 
Although it is a great time to buy, I'd definitely support your idea to try it out for a year first. A qualified teacher will find enough work to cover your rent on a small place and cover your health insurance, without having to dip in to your savings. After a year, you will be in a better position to know if your skills are sell able in your target area, and have a better understanding of Greek paper work, so buying a plot will be less challenging.


----------



## manuka

aliland said:


> Someone once told me that Greeks have a higher percentage of lawyers in the population than New York. I don't know if its true, but its believable- you really shouldn't contemplate buying any land without one.
> Your long term goals are achievable, right now - property is it at a low, there are fantastic deals on fabulous sites (location/ view) but don't hand over a penny until you consult a Greek lawyer. 2% of the property may be owned by some arssy uncle asking for extortionate money to finish the transaction.
> Although it is a great time to buy, I'd definitely support your idea to try it out for a year first. A qualified teacher will find enough work to cover your rent on a small place and cover your health insurance, without having to dip in to your savings. After a year, you will be in a better position to know if your skills are sell able in your target area, and have a better understanding of Greek paper work, so buying a plot will be less challenging.


Many thanks for your useful good advice and encouragement


----------



## read46

I am from England but since 2002, when I took early retirement from teaching, I have lived and done some teaching in western China (2002 - 2011) and currently in central Thailand. I now would like to return to Europe, but not the UK. Having visited Greece (Samos, Kefalonia, Crete and Kos) for previous summer holidays I feel that it would be pretty suitable for me. Currently I am scouring the web for places to rent.


----------



## mlexose

Hi to all good people here


----------



## karenh1963

*Volos*

hi we are retiring to Volos in October and would like to meet any expats that live there and get the highs and lows of living in Volos, any information will help and would be great to meet similar people and where do they all hang out  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## karenh1963

*Did you move?*



Deb50 said:


> Hi again Concertina,
> That is exactly what I miss about my time in Greece, fresh food, laid back, unmaterialism (if there is such a word lol) Have had a LOT of misfortune over the years and suffer a lot with stress, in an ideal world I would sell all my 'stuff' we have far too much stuff over here in the UK and find a bolthole where I could become an eccentric old english lady !!!. I think we believe we have to have lots of 'stuff' over here to be equal to others but having lived very frugally in Greece and certainly more peacefully I know that's not the case (except for the obvious problems that occurred with my Greek ex-husband which I won't go into on here) Have had a very bad couple of years and certainly need to re-assess before I get much older (I'm 54 BUT a young 54 lol) or I can see myself having a full blown breakdown. The issue tying me to the UK at the minute is my youngest daughter is 14 and just starting her GCSE's then will do her A levels at the same school (in Battle if you know it) so am stuck for four years. Have my little plan/goal/dream in my head though !! x


Hi Deb50, just nosey have you got sorted yet? have you moved yet? because we are moving to Volos in September? and like yourself we struggle in Uk big time also stress levels out of the window, so bad I had heart attack in May, so now we said sod it and make the move before regret not doing it? so I was wondering if you also made the big change and how are you getting on now.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## KefDi

Hi all. I've recently upped sticks and moved to rural Wales, now that I've proved to myself I can bear to live more than 5 minutes from family I'm considering a final move over to Kefalonia. Lots of research (and visits) to do first but I'm sure I'll find some good starting points for information here


----------



## karenh1963

*Thessaloniki*

Hello all, whats life like in Thessaloniki??? any expats around to chat please


----------



## Pointerspice

Hi,
I'm Claire, I live in Harlech, North Wales with my husband and my five Pointer dogs.
We are looking at moving to Kalymnos. I could move tomorrow but being realistic it will take about 12 months, to sell our business' and find a property to buy out there.
I have been on two websites and seen some lovely houses to buy and have been out this year browsing with a real estate agent.
So many rules 'n regs and we need to be right about them all before we buy anywhere.
I've met many people out there, who I now keep in touch with and with their help and help and advice from here I am hoping we can find out all we need to know.
Thanks for reading and hello!


----------



## Gordon Barlow

My wife and I (both in our 70s) are thinking of retiring to one of the Greek islands on a modest budget, and I'd welcome any and all suggestions. In our backpacking days in the 1960s we visited Mykonos, and in 1976 stayed for three months in a camping ground in Corfu with our newborn baby, but things are different for us now, of course. We (well, I) once had a dream of going to live in the caves of Crete with the hippies, but old age puts that off the agenda. The only thing appealing about that now would be the low cost of living!

We live (retired) on Grand Cayman in the Caribbean at the moment, but it's rapidly getting too expensive for us. We have family in Norway, and Greece would be a whole lot closer than Cayman, though not as warm.


----------



## concertina

*moving to greece*

hello Gordon,we have spoken before of your intended move to a Greek Island and I see that you are still in there.Some things to tell you.....my brother just visited me here in Athens from Australia and we spent much time in Athens and around Loutraki,Corinthos way and also to Poros,40 mins from Pireas harbor.On a trip to Athens around Monasteraki we met a guy in a shop who was half Greek,half Welsh about 60,he had been living many years on Sciathos Island,quite near Athens I think,owned apartments in Athens,well he said that he had now moved back to Athens because he at 60 found the poor health service facilities on an Island to be too scary.Also remember you would need private health insurance.But I have to say that the Islands can be so gorgeous,I hadnt been Island hopping much,we took the..,flying Dolphins passenger boat,sunny day in November,just stayed 2 hours,very nice,small and very pretty,old houses,hilly sweet streets,just fabulous,from there the boat continued on to Spetses,Aegina and Hydra,not far,I shall do those in spring.The boat was small,ok with only a little swell but certainly not winter sea,Im looking for the car ferry then.At only 40 mins from Athens or an hour some Islands give you good access to Athens.Food and clothing would be something to go to Athens for otherwise you would loose all your pension on crazy Island prices.We all need to manage our money well then even a small pension can suffice to see us through if we are careful.Still getting great weather here for mooching about,around 19,20 at noon the last few days.But obviously think careful where you plonk yourselves,got to get it right,and as I advised before sensible to come and look around first


----------



## Gordon Barlow

Hi Tina! Thanks very much for all the advice; I appreciate your taking the time and trouble. What I'm wondering is, how much would we need to live anywhere in Greece. Would say 20,000 Euros be enough p.a., including private medical insurance and rent, etc? 25,000? I've really no idea. (We would rent, not buy - at our age it wouldn't make sense to buy.) Here in Cayman in the Caribbean it costs us upwards of $50,000 a year. We don't have a pension, by the way - just savings. And at $50K p.a. it's likely that we will outlive the savings!

Your last sentence is exactly right. We wouldn't expect to get lucky the very first time, but we wouldn't expect perfection, either. Near enough would be good enough. As I probably said before, we aren't even decided on Europe yet; there are some attractive places in Latin America where we could live comfortably enough on $25K. We're not very active - whoa! Let me change that. I am not very active; my wife is hyper-active! But we aren't particularly *socially* active, and are long past needing to go shopping for clothes!

And, you know, maybe we'd be better off on the mainland, after all. Plenty to think about. Best regards to you.


----------



## concertina

*living in greece*

hi gordon,your rent would be around 300 per month,depends on how posh you want to go,medical insurance maybe for 2 people 300 per month(not sure on that)then your food per month,youd easy make it,utilities,dont rent in a block,your own small house,all is possible.Loutraki has a lovely prom to mooch along,I like a prom,early morning bike rides on the sunrise.What struck my brother from Aus was that it seemed very safe here,no threat of violence day or evening,lovely for evening mooches which we did a lot of under the acropolis after dark.Book yourself a plane ticket and come have a look in the spring,we are here in Athens should you need any help,all the best from concertina


----------



## Gordon Barlow

Thanks you for the new information, Tina. I really appreciate it. Now I know that yes, we could afford to live in Greece. That will make it easier for us when we do retire. At the moment we own two houses here in Cayman, which we have to sell before moving. We wouldn't be able to earn any money in Greece, of course!

Cheers. Gordon


----------



## VianneRocher

Hi everyone,
My name is Maggie and together with my husband are moving to Thessaloniki in hopefully two months. I am a Bulgarian, my husband is from Norway and at the moment we are in Bulgaria. We have been to Greece quite a few times and Thessaloniki agrees with us. I cannot say we are entirely familiar with the city, but we know our way around the city center and have been to Agia Triada and Peraia (Perea?). We work for ourselves so no job hunt for us, but we are looking for a 2BR furnished apartment to rent long term. The only problem is- we don't know exactly where. I have an idea which areas are good and which ones- not so, so now we think of Kalamaria and Peraia, but since we have only visited, we don't know the pros and cons of each neighborhood. I would like not to be too far from the center of Thessaloniki, but I have concerns about parking and noise, so maybe the suburbs are a better idea... Also- if we can be close to the water would be perfect. If you can recommend me a real estate agency or if you have an apartment to rent- in Thessaloniki or 30 minutes drive to the city center, or if you can tell me which neighborhoods are high on your list, but still reasonably priced, I'd be very grateful. 

Thank you for your time and if my post is not placed where it should be, I apologize.


----------



## Kaynoele

Hi does any one know the cheapest way of having my new husbands name put on the deeds of my Greek property it's such a night mare we are oath UK citizens
Property is on ales is and have had it for over 5 years and own it outright in my name


----------



## concertina

Kaynoele said:


> Hi does any one know the cheapest way of having my new husbands name put on the deeds of my Greek property it's such a night mare we are oath UK citizens
> Property is on ales is and have had it for over 5 years and own it outright in my name


You must go to a simvoliogragho who will do all the paper-work for you and you should also have a lawyer at the final signing to check that the simvolio is in fact doing what you are requiring and you are not signing away your property to the simvolio,the law may state that a lawyer must be present at the final signing anyway,you must have an English speaking lawyer if you do not understand as well but only at the final signing,he or she will tell you...yes this has been done legally and is as you have requested.He or she must be paid and the symvolio,only use the lawyer at the end because they eat money,the symvolio is not so bad but ask the price before you go ahead and perhaps ask more than one,go for the cheapest.


----------



## concertina

Just to add on this that you may be able to take along with you on the final signing someone who reads and speaks good Greek so that they translate what the the contract/papers actually say,this would save you money.Usually the simvolio have a thing going with one or two lawyers where they always say...oh we have a lawyer for you to use... when really you may only need a translator/friend which you can find for nothing.When my husband transferred his land into my name we just took along a translator,a friend by way of witness and translator as it couldnt be my husband.


----------



## media2003

Hi everybody.My name is Jelena.I am from Estonia,but now I am living in UK for 10 years already.My partner and me visited Greece a few times,actually the greek islands only-Crete,Kos and Cyprus.We loved Crete and now we decided to move to Greece when we will retire.It won`t be exatly Crete,somewhere in Greece,because the country is beautiful in any place.Now I started to look any info about living there.Some people are very positive about moving,some are negative.I have read a few articles about living in Crete and there were saying that Crete is the most expensive island among other greek islands.It would be very interesting to hear some people,who are living in Greece now,to hear their thoughts,experience,opinion.Of course,our moving won`t be very soon,it will be in 10-12 years only,but everybody knows time runs very fast and we would like to make our imagination these days.Thank you for any information.


----------



## concertina

Greece may have exploded by then and the ECB and Destroyker will be holding the pieces,10-12 years time,who knows,so you want us to go back to the future,as I sometimes say-we aint got nothin else to do.


----------



## Afitos

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to say hello and introduce us , We (me and my husband) are looking for a major change in life . We have talked for the last 14yrs about living outside the UK but there has always been something to keep us here , At 48 I am having a mid life crisis and am thinking it is time to really start to look into it seriously. We don't have any children or dependants and so it seems feasible to look at moving. I am feeling life is too short and we should have a try so that at least we can say we did and won't have any regrets . I am looking forward to reading as much on here as possible and working out how we can do it  I get an NHS pension so we will have an income , not sure if it would be enough to live on having read that I will also have to pay taxes on it in Greece but it is somewhere to start ! 

Afitos is where my heart has been in Greece for many years although I have to admit I haven't managed to get there of recent years , I feel drawn to Kassandra and so we will start by looking to live there.


----------



## Rubytallulah

I'm very, very new.
I'm 18, British and currently living in Athens as an au pair. Oh and my name is Ruby. 
Whilst I am learning Greek it would be lovely to hear a familiar language. I've been here for 3 days now and I love it, although can't quite get used to the heat. Any advice or support would be very much appreciated x


----------



## Bigi

Hi Everyone,
I joined recently, read lots of posts and really enjoyed some of the discussions, especially the heated ones. This thread is going for a long time and so many people expressed their intentions to move to Greece. I am curios how many of you guys followed through and how your move went. I am planning to buy a property in chalkidiki and move within an year. Hope you will share your stories. Thank you


----------



## akeeley

Hi All,
My name is Alex, my wife and I just moved to Crete in September for a year. We are looking to meet people on the island, and on the mainland, as we will be traveling around a bit. We moved from Seattle, we both work for ourselves via the Internet, and enjoy eating, exploring, hiking, the sea, the sun, and fun! Looking forward to getting to know some of you.
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## miaandami

*Been in Paros a month*

HI,

I moved to Paros as a lone parent with my two children at the end of August and have just joined this site.

Anyone else on Paros??

lane:


----------



## Omentide

*Saying Hi*

Hi,
We are a couple of retired UK people living in Selçuk, Turkey. For a variety of reasons we are looking at buying an apartment in Greece, on the mainland, probably Nafplio. Not as a permanent home, but somewhere for breaks, visits, that sort of thing. So we guess we'll be asking a few questions about property laws, taxation, health insurance, cost of living, and more, once we have gone through various files and threads here. 
Ashley and Hilary


----------



## Tuneman

*Hello from Halkidiki*

Hi everyone I just recently moved to the Halkidiki area of Greece from the UK. I'm engaged to a Greek girl and we're planning on staying in Greece.

I'm still 'trying to find my feet' here as the change in culture from the UK was fairly hefty. My interests are music, reading and computers.

I hope to meet some of you around in the forums in the future.


----------



## Herzchen

Hello everyone, 

I am new to the page. My boyfriend and I are currently living in the Netherlands but our plan is to buy and renovate or build a house in Greece as permanent home. At this moment we are still in the process of making a final decision on the location - probably either the Athens area or around Thessaloniki (any pros and cons here from your sides?). I have started learning greek and hope that everything will go smooth! So I'll probably get back to y'all with a looot of questions related to settling permanently in the beautiful south!


----------



## dias132

Herzchen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the page. My boyfriend and I are currently living in the Netherlands but our plan is to buy and renovate or build a house in Greece as permanent home. At this moment we are still in the process of making a final decision on the location - probably either the Athens area or around Thessaloniki (any pros and cons here from your sides?). I have started learning greek and hope that everything will go smooth! So I'll probably get back to y'all with a looot of questions related to settling permanently in the beautiful south!


If you value weather more , choose Attiki . There are foreigners in both cities. If you want to mingle with the locals and you like nice bars , restaurants etc Thessaloni ki is for you.


----------



## AndrosIslander

Greetings All,

My name is Andreas. I currently live in Liverpool, England however my father is from Andros island in the cyclades. I go at least once a year to the old family home in the north of the island. I particularly like outdoor pursuits such as running and cycling. Andros caters to this very well given the mountainous landscape. 

I am hoping to move there at some point in future. I currently have a busy job in the city in England but would like to pursue a simpler rural life. If anyone needs any advice about this beautiful island then please ask and I will see if i can help. I have explored a lot of the 380.0 km2 it has to offer.

Its likely to become a more popular destination in view of the burgeoning Andros routes hiking opportunities and its retained rural secluded charm.

Thanks guys,

Andreas


----------



## Jmwhite

Hello forum!!! I saw this forum on a dr. Google search, and figured I would drop in here and get some of my questions answered, and possibly learn from your collective experiences! I am retiring from the Military (US) and I am thinking about moving my family (3 kids and Spouse) to Greece! 

So we are going to use this next 12-15 months to consider the move and the benefits to our family. Thanks in advance for you advice and am looking forward to talking to you!

After research Italy fell through on us so we are looking into Greece and Argentina!


----------



## flatfoot

Howdy all.

I have been in Crete for three years and find the island and it folks to be awesome.

I found this blog because I am considering renouncing US and am casting about for as much information as I can find.

Ciao


----------



## Franny_e

Hi guys! I am new to the forum and am putting feelers out for information and advice on moving to Greece, more specifically Kos. My partner and I have fallen in love with the island and are really just researching into how realistic a dream it is to emigrate. I am a teacher and my partner has a few trades under his belt so we are quite adaptable. I know there is only one primary school on the island but thought of supplementing that by teaching English as a foreign language and my partner was looking up the logistics of having a street cart - possibly selling jewellery to tourists in the season and doing other bits out of season. 
We are aware of the economic difficulties Greece faces at the minute and are unsure of whether it's a pipe dream - as I am sure many people do - or whether it is something actually worth us chasing.
Any advice or just discussion points people could help us with would be greatly appreciated!
Kind regards
Fran


----------



## Jason Hadzikostas

Hello...Guy's. I'm Jason from Thessaloniki, Greece.


----------



## meganisiyotis

Hi New to this Forum but need to moan to someone about the Greek Systems and FPA THeft

Preveza customs have confiscated a Quad bike i imported from Uk because i refuse to pay the Greek FPA when VAT was paid in UK.

There seems to be a Vendeta between Prevaza Customs and Lefkas customs and I am now in the middle of it.

I have two contractors who refuse to give me invoices despite charging me #€10,000 FPA 

Tax authorities in LEFKAS dont want to know about this, they just want an easy life.

Lefkas is full of illegal vehicles without nos, NO insurance, No Liense etc etc but what the hell I try to do everything legally and correct and get punished now with penaalty fines

Here is the proof I am right PUBLISHED BY THE MINISTRY OF FINANCE
Permenant Import of Vehicles–Change of Residence Certificate

EUROPEAN UNION NATIONALS, who are residents in other European Union Countries for at least three years, who decide to transfer their place of residence to Greece are exempt from VAT and Special Consumption Tax (SCT) currently levied in Greece on:
new and second-hand cars
new pleasure craft of a length exceeding 7.5m
new motorcycles, second-hand motorcycles of over 250cc
new and second-hand mobile caravans 

provided that:
- At the time of application the applicant has not been resident in Greece for more than two years.
- The applicant has/had been domiciled in another member state for at least 185 days in each year of the three years prior to their initial arrival in Greece.
- The applicant holds a change of residence certificate issued by the Greek Consular Authorities in the EU State of previous residence. This certificate is valid for use within 12 months.
- The applicant owned and used the vehicle in the prior EU member state of residence for at least 6 months and that appropriate TAX and VAT has been paid in the country of origin.
- The applicant is in possession of a 5-year residence permit. Applicants who are not in possession of a 5-year residence permit should be aware that, usually, the relevant taxes and dues are required to be paid or a bank guarantee deposited for a sum equal to those taxes and dues, until they produce a 5-year residence permit to the appropriate customs authorities.

Within one month from the date of importation, owners of such vehicles must appear in person at the nearest Customs Authority to request exemption from payment of SCT and VAT. The owner will then be permitted to purchase special Greek registration plates. Normally the charge for such plates is equivalent to 20% of the duties payable for full Greek plates. Vehicles entering Greece are also required to undergo a test at a Vehicle Technical Control Centre (KTEO). Diesel engine vehicles are not permitted to circulate in Athens, Piraeus or Salonika. It is highly recommended that all vehicle owners consult the nearest Greek Consulate for full information prior to their departure for Greece.

A VEHICLE IMPORTED UNDER THE ABOVE REGULATION may not be transferred, leased, pawned or lent, nor its use assigned in any other manner without prior approval by the customs authorities. In the event of transfer, lease, pawning, lending or assignment of the use of such a vehicle before the lapse of one year, the total amount of tax due shall be collected.

Authoritative information on this special concession is available from the Greek Customs Authorities at:
Director of Customs
Ministry of Finance Amalias 40
Athens 105 62
Telephone No: 210 324 5552
210 324 587

I HAVE A LONG HISTORY IN GREECE BUT THE SYSTEMS ARE ROTTEN


----------



## 1297873

Hi together,
I´m Marc, 26 years old and I moved from to Greece for an unlimited stay just a month ago (July 2016). I had the chance to get relocated by my company, I grabbed it and now I´m here. Mainly registrated here for getting in touch and meet new people. If you would me something to ask or just get in touch, feel free to contact me


----------



## KelyRipon

Just checking out the countries where my company has offered us to move to.


----------



## KelyRipon

If you could live anywhere within 1 hour of Athens, what neighborhood would you choose?


----------



## ElinaH

*Hello!*

Hello everyone!

I don't speak much english, so please excuse me about this.  I live in Athens at the moment, because of my husband's job, but I would like to move in Central Greece, mostly in a mountain village like Parnassos area. I have an olive farm in crete with a stone house in it, but no relatives there. I am dreaming of selling this property and move in to my final destination for my lifetime! I wish to all of you, that you also find your dream destination and live happily there!
Best regards! :yo:


----------



## ElinaH

Dear KelyRipon,

there are plenty of gorgeous destinations. It may be a little bit more than 1 hour to go (1,5-2 hours), but it worths it! I have found a very helpfull site that explains everything, such as, destinations by season, dinstance from Athens, how to go, where to eat, etc. but mostly, pictures from each destination that describe! I can't post the link right now, because my posts are under 5!  Please, wait for 3 more posts..


----------



## ElinaH

*Proposals*



Herzchen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the page. My boyfriend and I are currently living in the Netherlands but our plan is to buy and renovate or build a house in Greece as permanent home. At this moment we are still in the process of making a final decision on the location - probably either the Athens area or around Thessaloniki (any pros and cons here from your sides?). I have started learning greek and hope that everything will go smooth! So I'll probably get back to y'all with a looot of questions related to settling permanently in the beautiful south!


Dear Herzchen, 

there are plenty of gorgeous places, mostly in Central and North Greece. If you are planning to live permanently in Greece, I would suggest you to search the 2 areas above. Thessaloniki is a great city, with wonderful people and sights! You could search for Halkidiki area, if you like (it's pretty close to Thessaloniki). Athens is generally an unfriendly and unsafe city, even for the locals! So, in case you are probably planning to have children in the future, please, think first for your family safety!


----------



## ElinaH

Dear KelyRipon,

it's all yours!! 

http://www.discovergreece.com/en


----------



## ElinaH

meganisiyotis said:


> Hi New to this Forum but need to moan to someone about the Greek Systems and FPA THeft
> 
> Preveza customs have confiscated a Quad bike i imported from Uk because i refuse to pay the Greek FPA when VAT was paid in UK.
> 
> There seems to be a Vendeta between Prevaza Customs and Lefkas customs and I am now in the middle of it.
> 
> I have two contractors who refuse to give me invoices despite charging me #€10,000 FPA
> 
> Tax authorities in LEFKAS dont want to know about this, they just want an easy life.
> 
> Lefkas is full of illegal vehicles without nos, NO insurance, No Liense etc etc but what the hell I try to do everything legally and correct and get punished now with penaalty fines
> 
> Here is the proof I am right PUBLISHED BY THE MINISTRY OF FINANCE
> Permenant Import of Vehicles–Change of Residence Certificate
> 
> EUROPEAN UNION NATIONALS, who are residents in other European Union Countries for at least three years, who decide to transfer their place of residence to Greece are exempt from VAT and Special Consumption Tax (SCT) currently levied in Greece on:
> new and second-hand cars
> new pleasure craft of a length exceeding 7.5m
> new motorcycles, second-hand motorcycles of over 250cc
> new and second-hand mobile caravans
> 
> provided that:
> - At the time of application the applicant has not been resident in Greece for more than two years.
> - The applicant has/had been domiciled in another member state for at least 185 days in each year of the three years prior to their initial arrival in Greece.
> - The applicant holds a change of residence certificate issued by the Greek Consular Authorities in the EU State of previous residence. This certificate is valid for use within 12 months.
> - The applicant owned and used the vehicle in the prior EU member state of residence for at least 6 months and that appropriate TAX and VAT has been paid in the country of origin.
> - The applicant is in possession of a 5-year residence permit. Applicants who are not in possession of a 5-year residence permit should be aware that, usually, the relevant taxes and dues are required to be paid or a bank guarantee deposited for a sum equal to those taxes and dues, until they produce a 5-year residence permit to the appropriate customs authorities.
> 
> Within one month from the date of importation, owners of such vehicles must appear in person at the nearest Customs Authority to request exemption from payment of SCT and VAT. The owner will then be permitted to purchase special Greek registration plates. Normally the charge for such plates is equivalent to 20% of the duties payable for full Greek plates. Vehicles entering Greece are also required to undergo a test at a Vehicle Technical Control Centre (KTEO). Diesel engine vehicles are not permitted to circulate in Athens, Piraeus or Salonika. It is highly recommended that all vehicle owners consult the nearest Greek Consulate for full information prior to their departure for Greece.
> 
> A VEHICLE IMPORTED UNDER THE ABOVE REGULATION may not be transferred, leased, pawned or lent, nor its use assigned in any other manner without prior approval by the customs authorities. In the event of transfer, lease, pawning, lending or assignment of the use of such a vehicle before the lapse of one year, the total amount of tax due shall be collected.
> 
> Authoritative information on this special concession is available from the Greek Customs Authorities at:
> Director of Customs
> Ministry of Finance Amalias 40
> Athens 105 62
> Telephone No: 210 324 5552
> 210 324 587
> 
> I HAVE A LONG HISTORY IN GREECE BUT THE SYSTEMS ARE ROTTEN


Dear Meganisiyotis,

please talk to these people here: 
https://www.eccgreece.gr/en/greek-european-consumer-centre/

especially this: 
https://www.eccgreece.gr/en/topics/consumer-rights-2/

They also have a lower department!


----------



## Padd

Hi everyone, we're looking to build a house in Greece. The plan is to retire here while still looking to keep a foothold in the UK.

We have bought a plot just outside Harikopio which is close to Koroni in Messina. 

Next move is to get building permission for the U shaped property we want to build. 

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Padd


----------



## jtoti

Hi everyone, my name is John. My wife & I are originally from Melbourne, Australia. Now living in Thessaloniki, Greece. It's been our dream to live here and so far so good.


----------



## mariavano

*Saying hi! *

Just introducing myself quickly, as I'll start another thread with my question -- I'm on my final which-of-these-three-cities decision for moving to Greece in a month and a half (lordie that came up fast!). I'm a 58y/o woman, no car, kids, furniture, just me and my laptop (I work online as a copyeditor/proofreader and also business ESL teacher), EU citizen. I chose Greece as my next country for a year (lived in Italy 15 years, now have been in Hungary for one) because I have a little wine/olive oil/food website that I'm growing, hoping to make it much more in the coming months, and I figured Greece is perfect for a whole new section on it! The three cities of choice are Thessaloniki, Kalamata and Athens/suburbs. Will do a thread for suggestions!

Thanks!
Maria


----------



## StephanieeinahpetS

Hello all! Just wanted to introduce myself. I have recently returned home from a trip to Greece and I have decided to make my way there to live. I am from the US, but once my Greek DNA mingled with the earth and sea, I knew from that moment that’s where I was meant to be. I am hoping to find some resources and some opinions/advice from others in similar situations. I am leaning towards the Thessaloniki area but nothing is in stone until I know the process of how this will all work. I’m 34 and have an income generating rental property here in the states that will give me cushion to survive, as I was first thinking of doing a Workaway stay at a hostel/hotel or two during the first few months. I am hoping to have things figured out and leave within or at 6 months from now. Again, I am just beginning my research here but I welcome any info that you’d like to share, or just to say hello! 

Best!
Stephanie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottyboy

Hi all,

Moved to Crete, Greece from the UK 7 months ago!

Joined the site to get help on a few things and network with like-minded folks!

Scott


----------



## christosm

Hi guys,

Nice to meet you here. I am native Greek, grew up in this nice country Greece and now after 25 years abroad, I decided to come back and pass the rest of my life here as there is not existing more beautiful country with all this variety and mix from culture, history lifestyle and lots more, with people that even the crisis continue to smile and enjoy life even the difficulties.


----------



## ChristinaCrow

Hye, I'm Cristy...nice to meet you all here in Expat Forum...


----------



## Dori78

Hello Everyone
I'm Dorota. I will be moving to Athens in May and really looking forward to living in sunny Greece. Having lived in Poland, UK, Singapore and France, I now wonder what Athens will be like and how to take the most from this new experience. 
Have a good day!


----------



## Ryan_Ellison_98th

Hello! 
I'm Ryan, living and working in Crete, Stalida for a season!


----------



## Spiti Sitter

Hello to everyone. I posted a couple of replies yesterday and rather rudely didnt introduce myself first before invading with my opinions. I have been living off and on in Greece every year for the last 15 years or so. I first moved to Athens from England to start a new life with my Greek girlfriend. After 3 years, and with things having the habit of evolving, i found myself housesitting (with a dash of petsitting thrown in for good measure) around Greece but mainly on the Islands. I first stayed on Kythira for 8 months in a beautiful isolated village before moving on to Naxos, where i house sat for a Greek/American couple for 6 months during the off season for the last 9 years. 
Despite my situation changing radically from the one i imagined when i moved to Athens, i feel very lucky to have been able to spend so long in Greece. I do love the islands when they are not so busy and i have eventually found the path to living a bit of a healthier lifestyle and fully appreciating this great country. Having seen Greece collectively being pushed into a very uniquely negative situation after Europe's economic problems, my admiration for the citizens increases on a yearly basis.
Anyway, those things probably shouldn't be in an introduction, so i shall conclude now by saying hello again to everyone.


----------



## mls99

Γεια σας! I'm a Brit living in the US, and planning to buy a house in Crete before the wretched Brexit kicks in. I lived in Athens as a child, but left when I was 8. I've been visiting Crete regularly for the last few years. I've been learning Greek for 2 years, έτσι μπορώ να μιλήσω λίγο ελληνικά. I'll be looking for lots of advice from you folks...


----------



## Lynandray

Hi everyone. We are new members having a bit of a wobble. We've been visiting Greece, mostly Crete, for over 20 years and it's always been a dream to live there. We thought we'd pretty much made the decision to move in the next 12 months now we are both retired and we got very excited but today the enormity of it all has started to hit us. We're also wondering whether it might be a better plan to spend half the year here in the UK and the other half in Crete? We would be leaving behind two adult children and many lifelong friends, some of whom would not be able to visit - and that's before we even begin to worry about the logistics of moving and settling in. It would be lovely to be able to chat with others who have had similar worries and to know how things are working out for you


----------



## John Edge

Hi Everyone,
My name is John and along with my wife, Bev, we are planning to move to the Peloponnese as soon as possible.
We spent our honeymoon on Corfu which sparked a life long love, obsession with Greece! After visiting a few of the islands, I managed to persuade Bev the mainland was just as nice and now we can't wait to make the move.
Hope to make many friends there and online here!
Cheers,
John.


----------



## Wolfie

Hi to all,
Many years ago I lived in Greece for 5 years and now I'm planning to come back with my family. Currently residing in the Philippines but as the country changes more and more I decided to go back. My decision fell on Greece even though I'm German. 
Still got many friends in Greece and looking forward to meet all of them,
Cheers,
Wolfgang


----------



## cretemike

It appears that no one has posted on this thread for almost a year. I have just joined

My name is Mike my wife and I have lived in Pirgos Kalo Chorio for 12 years, we own our own house. Retired from UK May 2009
I have been very active, spend the first few years as a Wedding Photographer, Portrait and photographed a number of Villas for the Owners.
In UK I was a Football Referee, Chairman of a Football League and a Referee Assessor.
I joined a local Football club serving on their Committee, Refereed a few Friendly games and a number of Youth games.2011 I was accepted into the Hellenic FA as a Referee Assessor (called here as Observer). At 77 years old I still carry out the odd Assessment. 2015 I was asked to Referee in the Veterans League. Officiated 25 games including the Cup Final Played at Agios Nikolaos Stadium.

6 years ago I started the Pirgos Bridge Club. We still play every Tuesday, but with reduced members having left the Island, 1 more leaves at the end of September. I also teach Bridge, but currently there are no students.
I love the area and have more Greek Friends than Brits. Pirgos is a very small village in the area of Kalo Chorio.

Before retiring to Crete My wife and I holidayed around the EU looking for a retirement country, we realised that with our Pensions we could not live the life that we wanted to in the UK. Here we live quite well on our Pensions enjoying many nights out at Bars, Tavernas and Kafenios.
Crete is a great place to retire. Get involved with local activities it pays off in the long run.


----------



## Gmo61

cretemike said:


> It appears that no one has posted on this thread for almost a year. I have just joined
> 
> My name is Mike my wife and I have lived in Pirgos Kalo Chorio for 12 years, we own our own house. Retired from UK May 2009
> I have been very active, spend the first few years as a Wedding Photographer, Portrait and photographed a number of Villas for the Owners.
> In UK I was a Football Referee, Chairman of a Football League and a Referee Assessor.
> I joined a local Football club serving on their Committee, Refereed a few Friendly games and a number of Youth games.2011 I was accepted into the Hellenic FA as a Referee Assessor (called here as Observer). At 77 years old I still carry out the odd Assessment. 2015 I was asked to Referee in the Veterans League. Officiated 25 games including the Cup Final Played at Agios Nikolaos Stadium.
> 
> 6 years ago I started the Pirgos Bridge Club. We still play every Tuesday, but with reduced members having left the Island, 1 more leaves at the end of September. I also teach Bridge, but currently there are no students.
> I love the area and have more Greek Friends than Brits. Pirgos is a very small village in the area of Kalo Chorio.
> 
> Before retiring to Crete My wife and I holidayed around the EU looking for a retirement country, we realised that with our Pensions we could not live the life that we wanted to in the UK. Here we live quite well on our Pensions enjoying many nights out at Bars, Tavernas and Kafenios.
> Crete is a great place to retire. Get involved with local activities it pays off in the long run.


What an encouraging and lovely post. We are thinking of retiring to Crete from the US. I diner if you have any updates on your decision to live in Crete.


----------



## cretemike

Gmo61 said:


> What an encouraging and lovely post. We are thinking of retiring to Crete from the US. I diner if you have any updates on your decision to live in Crete.


Yes, despite everything we still prefer to be here. Returned to England for a 2-week holiday 3 weeks ago. We were both so happy to return back to our Crete home. It was the first time that my wife stated that she was so glad to be back. Of course, we miss the family, but we would not return to England permanently. It is a great place to retire too, note I used the word *retire*. Quite a few try and settle here although not retired. They soon return back to their original home. Very difficult to get employment unless that person can speak and write Greek and has a special skill.
I can give you advice if you are seriously thinking of moving to Crete. I live in the area with the best all-year-round climate, Mirabello (NE Crete). I would be happy to provide you with steps to take to move & stay here stress free. BUT you must be happy with a laid back lifestyle.´/SNIP/


----------

